# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  خیلی سوالام حیاتی میشه افتخار حضور بدین؟!

## طراوت

سلام دوستای گل منگلی خودم و استاد بزرگوار و گرامی

بچه ها چند تا سوال مهم داشتم ممنون میشم اگه لطف کنید و پاسخ بدید

1)جزوه ی آقای عمارلو ک دست نویس خودشونه رو از کجا تهیه کنم؟

2) آزمونای علوی شنیدم خیلی شبیه کنکور و درسته جامعه ی آماریش پایینه ولی سوالات خوبی داره نظر؟

3)جزوات اساتیدی مثل آقای اناری و کیاسالار و بقیه ی اساتید مطرح تو هر درسی و از کجا بگیرم کتاباشون کافیه؟

از این اساتید چ کتاب هایی مشناسید؟

*شیمی*
 *آقایان : دکتر بابایی ، محمدرضا مصلایی*

 *فیزیک*
 *آقایان : دکتر داعی نژاد ، ذهبی ، فرید شهریاری ، مهندس عربشاهی ، علی کرمی ، میرحسینی*

 *ریاضی تجربی*
 *آقایان : افشین ملاک پور ، علی مقدم نیا*

 *زیست*
 *آقایان : دکتر عمارلو ، دکتر اشکان هاشمی*

 *دیفرانسیل*
 *آقایان : ماشاا.. رضوی ، مجید رفعتی ، مهرداد عباسپور*

 *هندسه و گسسته*
 *آقایان : امیرهوشنگ انصاری ، شریف خطیبی ، عزت ا.. مشفق*

 *ادبیات*
 *آقایان : دکتر هامون سبطی ، شاهین شاهین زاد*

 *دین و زندگی*
 *خانم کاغذی ، آقای دکتر محمد کریمی*

 *عربی*
 *آقایان : ایادفیلی ، هورفر و خانم خاکباز*

 *زبان*
 *آقایان : دکتر کیاسالار ، فرشید مفتون*

----------


## صبوادلا

برای سوالا دومتون سعی کنید تو یه آزمون با جامعه آماری بالا شرکت کنید و از دفترچه ی سوال دوستانتون که تو علوی شرکت میکنند استفاده کنید
موفق باشیم

----------


## nafise74

سلام ریحانه
جزوه اقای عمارلو رو نمیدونم ولی کتایش هست میتونی سفارش بدی
موسسه علوی هم زیاد به درد بخور نیس مثلا شهر ما که معلم های خودمونن و ازمون هم هر رفته ادم خسته میشه!!!...قلم چی یا گزینه دو بری بهتره

----------


## maryaam_M5R

> سلام دوستای گل منگلی خودم و استاد بزرگوار و گرامی
> 
> بچه ها چند تا سوال مهم داشتم ممنون میشم اگه لطف کنید و پاسخ بدید
> 
> 1)جزوه ی آقای عمارلو ک دست نویس خودشونه رو از کجا تهیه کنم؟
> 
> 2) آزمونای علوی شنیدم خیلی شبیه کنکور و درسته جامعه ی آماریش پایینه ولی سوالات خوبی داره نظر؟
> 
> 3)جزوات اساتیدی مثل آقای اناری و کیاسالار و بقیه ی اساتید مطرح تو هر درسی و از کجا بگیرم کتاباشون کافیه؟


سلوم ریحونم
جزوه عمارلو نمیخواد..کتاب همایش نشر دریافت دو جلدی بگیر..مال خود عمارلو هست..کافیه..
ازمون علوی رو بی خیال..ازمون خوب میخوای فقط گاج
کتابای اینا کافیه..جزوه نمیخواد..

----------


## طراوت

> سلام ریحانه
> جزوه اقای عمارلو رو نمیدونم ولی کتایش هست میتونی سفارش بدی
> موسسه علوی هم زیاد به درد بخور نیس مثلا شهر ما که معلم های خودمونن و ازمون هم هر رفته ادم خسته میشه!!!...قلم چی یا گزینه دو بری بهتره


اولا تو پروف مریم منتظرتیما
دوما خیلیییی ممنون ولی نفیس گفتن هر دوهفته شده اسم کتابشون چیه؟

----------


## namkarbary

منم یه چیزی گفته باشم
همایش زیست شناسی نشر دریافت نوشته آقای عمارلو

----------


## Shayanak

كنكور هدف ميخواي بري؟ تو ونك؟ بيام؟ ميام؟ مياما لو دادى اومدم

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -

من هدف رفتم امسال ، بهترين معلمارو شناختم، خواستي بگو بهت بگم

----------


## sogand24

کتاب های اقای کیاسالار که کتاب فروشی ها دارند از انتشارات شبقره هست ولی جزوه ش رو اطلاع ندارم به نظر من کتاب زبان کنکور (کیاسالار)کافیه من خودم برای زبان همین رو خریدم و همین رو هم میخونم

----------


## طراوت

> كنكور هدف ميخواي بري؟ تو ونك؟ بيام؟ ميام؟ مياما لو دادى اومدم
> 
> - - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -
> 
> من هدف رفتم امسال ، بهترين معلمارو شناختم، خواستي بگو بهت بگم


بلا..
خخخخ
خو بگو 
ببینم شایانی هدف بهترینشونه ن؟
از ماهانم بهتره؟

----------


## M o h a m m a d

> سلام دوستای گل منگلی خودم و استاد بزرگوار و گرامی
> 
> بچه ها چند تا سوال مهم داشتم ممنون میشم اگه لطف کنید و پاسخ بدید
> 
> 1)جزوه ی آقای عمارلو ک دست نویس خودشونه رو از کجا تهیه کنم؟
> 
> 2) آزمونای علوی شنیدم خیلی شبیه کنکور و درسته جامعه ی آماریش پایینه ولی سوالات خوبی داره نظر؟
> 
> 3)جزوات اساتیدی مثل آقای اناری و کیاسالار و بقیه ی اساتید مطرح تو هر درسی و از کجا بگیرم کتاباشون کافیه؟
> ...


1-واسه خرید جزوه و اینکه راضی باشه با شمارش تماس بگیر1کم اذیت میکنه :Yahoo (94): 
آخه دیر میجوابه ولی میفرسته برات
شمارش هم تو مقدمه جلداول دریافت هست بالای جزوه هم هست
اگر نداشتی بگو برات پ خ کنم :Yahoo (1): 
*ضمنا جزوه عمارلو=کتاب درسی+کتاب همایش نشر دریافت که قراره جلد اول هم مثل جلد دوم مفصل تر کنن*

2-آزموناشو یکی از دوستان شرکت میکنه اول میبینمشون بعد نظرمو میگم :Yahoo (1): 

3-کتاب هاشون کافیه
واسه همه چی دنبال جزوه نباش :Yahoo (1): 

تالیفات مصلایی:همایش شیمی دریافت
تالیفات بابایی:شیمی پیش1و2مبتکران به صورت همکار با بازرگانی
تالیف ذهبی:عاقا1فیزیک پیش نوشته هلو :Yahoo (4): )نشر دریافت ان شاءا... برنامه ی تالیف پایه رو هم دارن ولی مطمئن باش به نوه های ما میرسه :Yahoo (1): 
تالیفات عربشاهی:به صورت مبحثی کتابای انتشارات راه اندیشه رو نوشته
البته دیر ویرایش شدن و توصیه نمیکنم :Yahoo (1): انتشاراتی خودشون هست
تالیفات میرحسینی:همایش فیزیک دریافت
تالیفات مقدم نیا: ریاضی عمومی(پیش)میکرو گاج
عمارلو:گریه یا همون خانه زیست شناسی/همایش نشر دریافت/
مهرداد عباسپور:همایش دیف نشر دریافت
شریف خطیبی:هندسه ها و گسسته ی دریافت
هاشمی:زیستای الگو:بعله :Yahoo (1): 
ماشاا... رضوی :Yahoo (94): ف و ریاضی تجربی  گسسته و اینای اندیشه فائق
سبطی:ادبیات های دریافت
شاهین زاد:ادبیات مصور های تخته سیاه
کاغذی:همایش دینی دریافت+دینی جامع اندیشه فائق
ایاد فیلی:عربی مبتکران و اندیشه فائق
کیاسالار:زبان شبقره
مفتون:قبلا چند تا تالیف با اندیشه فائق و تخته سیاه داشته ولی دیگه چاپ نمیشن :Yahoo (1):

----------


## اريا

ريحانه تمام دبيرايي كه نام بردي،كادر ثابت اموزشگاه هدف تهرانه.اگر ميخواي باهاشون كلاس بري بگو تا راهنماييت كنم.تاليفات اكثريتشونم مشخصه.

----------


## طراوت

> 1-واسه خرید جزوه و اینکه راضی باشه با شمارش تماس بگیر1کم اذیت میکنه
> آخه دیر میجوابه ولی میفرسته برات
> شمارش هم تو مقدمه جلداول دریافت هست بالای جزوه هم هست
> اگر نداشتی بگو برات پ خ کنم
> 
> 2-آزموناشو یکی از دوستان شرکت میکنه اول میبینمشون بعد نظرمو میگم
> 
> 3-کتاب هاشون کافیه
> واسه همه چی دنبال جزوه نباش
> ...


شرمنده کردین آخای ناظم بد اخلاق گیر!!!!
خخخخخ
شیوه ی جدید تشکر اول سپاس بعد تخریب!!!!!!!!!!
ولی جدی محمد مرسی 
شمارشو دارم 
لاااای
لالایی گل لالا
مهتاب اومده بالا
موقع خوابه حالا
!!!
خخخخخ
کاکو خوب بخوابی ممنوننننننننننننننم

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> ريحانه تمام دبيرايي كه نام بردي،كادر ثابت اموزشگاه هدف تهرانه.اگر ميخواي باهاشون كلاس بري بگو تا راهنماييت كنم.تاليفات اكثريتشونم مشخصه.


راستش ما الان شاهرودیم ولی ممکنه برگردیم دیار
اگه برگردیم حتما هدف میرم
میخوام نظرتو بدونم

----------


## فرشته کوچولو

سلام 

جزوه عمارلو رو میتونین از سایت آلم یا از وبلاگkonkuri9616.blogfa.com دانلود کنین. :Y (389): 

به نظرم بهتره تو ازمونای گزینه 2 شرکت کنین. هم جامعه اماریش خوبه، هم سوالاش به کنکور شبیه تره و شاید هم سخت تر! :Y (770): 

 من سوالای علوی رو دارم، به نظرم گزینه 2 از اون بهتره. :Y (564): 
کتابای نشر دریافت، واسه این اساتید هست و به نظرم واسه جم بندی، عالیه. :Y (407):  شیمی: مصلایی ، زیست: عمارلو و ...

موفق تر باشین :Y (768):

----------


## HaMeD.DeljoO

قید آزمون های علوی رو بزن  :Yahoo (1): 

مهندس بابایی هم یکی از مولف های کتاب های مبتکرانه

عمارلو هم همونطور که دوستان گفتن کتاب همایش زیست شناسی که دو جلد هست رو بگیر  :Yahoo (21):  همون جزوه  ی دست نویسشه فقط تایپش کردن  :Yahoo (1): 

هامون سبطی هم تو نشر دریافت هست 

اسم کتابشم فک کنم همون همایش ادبیات باشه  :Yahoo (21): 
---------

*کلمات کلیدی هم خیلی باحال زدی  یبار بخونشون خندت میگیره*

----------


## Ensany

> سلام 
> 
> جزوه عمارلو رو میتونین از سایت آلم یا از وبلاگkonkuri9616.blogfa.com دانلود کنین.
> 
> به نظرم بهتره تو ازمونای گزینه 2 شرکت کنین. هم جامعه اماریش خوبه، هم سوالاش به کنکور شبیه تره و شاید هم سخت تر!
> 
>  من سوالای علوی رو دارم، به نظرم گزینه 2 از اون بهتره.
> کتابای نشر دریافت، واسه این اساتید هست و به نظرم واسه جم بندی، عالیه. شیمی: مصلایی ، زیست: عمارلو و ...
> 
> موفق تر باشین


ببخشید شما خودتون وقت میگذاشتید 100 200 صفحه جزوه مینوشتید روز و شب ! بعد یکی رایگان میومد تو فضای نت پخش میکرد چه حالی بهتون دست میداد؟

----------


## فرشته کوچولو

بله حرف شما درسته، نباید رایگان کپی کنیم و باید این پول به خود آقای دکتر عمارلو برسه. ولی متاسفانه این پول به خودشون نمیرسه و افراد و موسساتی که جزوه ایشون رو دارن، به قیمت گزافی به ما کنکوریا میفروشن :Yahoo (113):   به هر حال حرف شما حقه و بنده از همه دوستان معذرت میخوام، مخصوصا شما دوست عزیز :Y (454):

----------


## Ensany

> بله حرف شما درسته، نباید رایگان کپی کنیم و باید این پول به خود آقای دکتر عمارلو برسه. ولی متاسفانه این پول به خودشون نمیرسه و افراد و موسساتی که جزوه ایشون رو دارن، به قیمت گزافی به ما کنکوریا میفروشن  به هر حال حرف شما حقه و بنده از همه دوستان معذرت میخوام، مخصوصا شما دوست عزیز


نه دوست عزیزم من قصد بدی نداشتم! ممنون از شما که اینقد با فرهنگ هستین! ایشالا یه روز قانون کپی رایت تو مملکت ما جا بیفته!

----------


## Dayi javad

این جزوه ریاضی استاد ملاک پور گیر نمیاد جایی  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Amin-jh

> این جزوه ریاضی استاد ملاک پور گیر نمیاد جایی


مد شده زیر خاکی آپ کردن ؟! :Yahoo (22):

----------

